# How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*

*How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*

This *Waterlide Decal Tutorial* is available as a *PDF download* on my *website*

*Materials List*

• Clear or White 8.5×11 waterslide paper
• Deft Gloss Clear Lacquer
• Brayer Roller
• Paper Towels
• Bowl with clean water

*SOURCES FOR DECAL PAPER WATERSLIDE PAPER*

• *MicroMark*
• *BelDecal*

*1. Make decal design on your favorite graphic application.*
I use a Mac based system so I will share the details of how I do things, however, you can do this on any computer with whatever application you feel most comfortable. For most of my decal work I use Microsoft Word and Adobe Photoshop Elements. I have also used my digital scanner and camera to import a particular image or graphical element. In this example I made a decal commemorating the artist that would be painting the front of my cherry blanket chest. I usually print a draft copy on white paper and trim to size to test the fit on the finished piece.



*This is a photo showing the basic suppiles*



*Speedball Rubber Brayer - I used to use a small pastry roller until my wife thought I should have my own roller!*

*QUICK TIP* The decal sheets are 8.5×11. I try to make more than one decal during each run to minimize waste of the decal sheets. I just use the computer application to layout a number of images the sheet allowing room for final trimming. Mistakes do happen, so often I will make a duplicate image on the sheet or make two final prints so I have an extra if needed.

*2. Print Deca Design on Photo Paperl*
When I am happy with the layout I make a final print on glossy photo paper or bright white heavy bond paper.



*This is the layout I used on my last project*

*3. Copy Decal Design On Decal Paper*
Take this print and a small supply of decal paper to your favorite print shop. I use Kinkos for all my printing needs. If your intended decal is color you will need to use a color copier, otherwise use the black and white copy machine. Pay attention to orientation of the original and the print side of the decal sheet. This varies from machine to machine. I always use the "bypass tray" because the decal sheet is heavy and there is a risk of jamming the feed rollers.

*QUICK TIP* The decal sheet supplier I use provides a thin tissue protection sheet on each decal sheet. Be sure to remove this sheet before printing your decal.

*4. Seal the Decal*
Spray 2 or 3 thin coats of Deft Gloss Clear Lacquer on the printed decal sheet. This protects the image, and more importantly, provides a bit of extra stiffness to the finished decal, making the waterslide application easier.

*5. Soak the decal in clean water for a few minutes.*







*QUICK TIP* I usually try to hold the decal to prevent curling when placing it in water

*6. Lightly wet the surface where you intend to apply the decal.*
Wetting the surface makes it easier to gently adjust the position of the decal. For wood projects, I apply decals after the first coat of clear finish. The idea is that subsequent layers of finish will protect the applied decal. The decal ends up being buried in the layers of finish. The edges are barely perceptible after the last coat of finish.



*You can see water beading up on this piece of scrap cherry plywood with sanding sealer and one coat of lacquer*

*7. Slide the Decal on to the Project*
Gently slide approximately 1/3 of the decal off the edge of the paper backing and position on your work piece. Gently hold that edge while slowly sliding the backing paper from the decal.



*Here I have just begun to slide the decal off the backing paper*



*Decal being postioned on the work piece*



*Sliding the backing paper out from under the decal - it helps to steady the opposite edge.*

*I applied this decal crooked on purpose to show how easy it is to reposition - just be gentle!*

*8. Check Final Position of Decal*
At this point your decal is on your work piece floating on a thin film of water. Make any last minute position adjustments before using a brayer roller to squeeze water from under the decal.



*Be gentle - decals are fragile!*

*9. Use paper towel to gently blot any remaining water from the decal surface and your work piece.*



*Gently blot excess water with a paper towel*

*10. Allow the decal to thoroughly dry overnight before applying the remaining coats of finish.*



Decal application complete - just let it dry before finishing - made with *White Decal Paper* - this is shown as a *contrast* to using *Clear Decal Paper* (examples of clear decals below).



*Larger decals on my last cherry blanket chest - these are made with Clear Decal Paper*



*Smaller decals on my son's Boy Scout Neckerchief slide*



*A lorger decal on a blanket chest sold at my children's school auction*

*Hope this is helpful. I have used this technique many times with great success. Finishes I have used include shellac, lacquer, acrylic, and polyurethane.*


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


I never thought of using decals, but yours make the project look so much more professional. How well do they hold up once you put a finish over them? Is there any finishes that you know of that will mess with the decals? How many coats of finish do you normally put? Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


They are very durable. I do not know of any finish that would damage the decal. You need to make sure that whatever finish you spray to stabilize the decal before sliding it off the paper backer is compatible with the finish you will use for the rest of the project. On my cherry chest I believe there were two coats of shellac and 4 coats of wipe-on poly. As always, its best to practice on some scrap material.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


One more idem to put on my to do list. Thanks David good info!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Fantastic… I agree with Oscorner on the "professional" bit.
So the subsequent finishes turn whatever is left of the paper clear? Wow!

Thanks for sharing this. It's right up my alley.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Actually, there are two kinds pf decal paper. One is clear and the other is opaque white. I used white in the blog to show both options and now realize I did not do a good job clarifying that point. I usually use the clear decal because I like to see the wood. The white would be good for a small makers label tucked away somewhere inconspicuous. The decals are very thin and after a coat or two of finish you can not feel them. My apologies for the confusion!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


No prob, thanks for the clarification. I checked their website quickly, and was overwhelmed with what they have to offer, and not enough info about what some of the products are. I'll need to go back when I have a little more time on my hands. At least I'll know to specify a packet of clear in my first order.

I had an art director tell me about something similar to this, using painters medium and a image from a magazine, where you apply many very, very thin layers over the image, soak it, and gently rub it off the back of the thin "decal" and apply it to the paper or whatever with the same medium. THe image isn't perfect, but workable, and a cool effect (or so I am told). I tried this once with complete and total failure.

I think this will make up for that, and then some. And I'd expect a packet of the paper to last a good long time. Does it only work with laser printers (toner) color or b/w?
I have access to both at work, and presume that Ink Jet wouldn't work with this.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Scott - I tried a number of other methods before settling on this process. There are both inkjet and laser papers. I tried the inkjet paper thinking I'd be able to do everything here at home. It did not work as advertised - the ink ran because of the water. I tried a number of different sealers with out success. The begining pack of paper will last a goo bit of time.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Thanks again, I'll definately take advantage of your learning process, and will share what I come up with.

I'm not surprised that the ink jet wasn't as successful, I've emulated watercolor paintings by printing photos onto canvas paper through my inkjet, and hitting it with a wet brush.

I'm very excited to try the waterslide, as this is the most obvious way to combine my graphic design background with woodworking. I've had several projects as mere notations in sketchbooks, waiting for the day I could either feed wood through my printer, or get my carving or painting skills up to par with my imagination. Depsite the Fine Arts minor that accompanied my BS in GD, I'm better with type than paint.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Scott - keep me up to date. I like this process but it is a work in progress - if you know what I mean. Looking forward to your experiences and teaching.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Hi David;

Great information, Thank you.

Glad to see your more than just another pretty face.LOL

Lee


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Question for you. On our Ezee-Feed units we use a printed label over the machine paint. Do you think this application will work over the machine paint, with a couple coats of Deft to protect them?

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Lee -

Thanks! As you know, I admire your work so a compliment from you goes a log way! I have reviewed your website and have considered purchasing an outfeed table for my saw - nice piece of equipment! Are you going to be at the Portland Woodshow in October?

Absolutely, the decals would be a great idea. Actually, send me a PM with your snail amil address as I have a couple of ideas for you. I also need access to a high resolution copy of your logo . . .

Best Regards,
David


----------



## Soliton (Nov 6, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, n00b here..

Just thought I would let you know that I was making custom decals back in 1980 for motorcycle paint jobs.

Spray a heavy coat of clear lacquer on a glossy magazine, album cover or whatever, let it dry thoroughly and then soak the paper in water until you can gently rub the paper off the back side. After that is done you can apply and seal the decal just as you outline in the article. I used catalyzed polyurethane enamel clear coat over my lacquer base color coat and decal. Enamel goes over lacquer very well, lacquer will usually not go over enamel.

I'm about to find out if you can do this with a color laser printer since I have found a used Minolta model for a very good price.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


NOW you tell me … after I spent a month trying to find a way to make a decal without paying $30 to have the specialty paper shipped to Canada!!!

let us know re: laser printer


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Mike (from PM) -

The BelDecal site is working. I added anther site I used recently (MicroMark).

Good Luck! Let me know if you need help.

David


----------



## Soliton (Nov 6, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


I keep getting emails that there are new comments here but when I check there are none..

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## Soliton (Nov 6, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


I tried out the lacquer decal trick with an inkjet printer.. It worked perfectly, no bleeding of the colors..


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Soliton -

Excellent! Would very much like to see a photo of the decal you made. Where did you get you decal paper?

David


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Good post … lucky I found it. Will try this sometime in the future.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Dan -

If you do, I would love to see what you make!

David


----------



## Soliton (Nov 6, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


David,

No decal paper, just spray a heavy coat of clear lacquer on glossy paper (I use thin glossy laser paper), wait for it to dry thoroughly and then soak in water until you can gently rub the paper off the backside. Leaves a lacquer decal that you have to lightly spray with white lacquer on the back side (the white on printed material is provided by the paper).

I'm probably going to do another one tomorrow..

How do you post pics here? I usually use tinypic.com for image hosting.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Soliton -

Interesing technique. I've read about that in a couple of crafts books but haven't given it a try yet.

I use Photobucket primarily for image hosting.

David


----------



## SheShe (Apr 27, 2008)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


OK, Thank you for your info David. It actually helped my bestfriend and I out this weekend. We made some t-shirts, magnets, 2 mugs using the water decals and some mouse pads. The more i read your work and got to thinking….why not add hats and buttons to our little project here? We found out how to do the others but for the hats and buttons is vey hard to look up. Would you happen to know anything about it? If I can't get any info from the internet, I'm just gonna go to the library and see what I can find there….Any info would be great! Thank you so much,
sheshe


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


I don't think Micromark is in business anymore…you might want to remove the link…if you can.

Great article. I think I might do this!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


I picked up some decal paper and spray at Hobby Lobby. The paper is 5 1/2" x 8 1/2" and the brand is Testors. Pt# 9201 Decal bonder spary is #9200 I don't have pictures, but it works great with my inkjet printer.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Great post and terrific tutorial. I'll look forward to trying some of the various suggestions made above.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Good information.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


coolness


----------



## Lescliff (Feb 27, 2012)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Wow, love these custom decals. I like your simple and remarkable way to make your own custom decals. Never thought this decals printing to be that much easy and practical for somebody like me.

_
custom decals


----------



## Decalpaperpalls (Sep 10, 2013)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


You can also purchase decalpaper or tattoo paper from 
Www.decalpaperpalls.com

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## dewintec (Dec 27, 2013)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Awesome this is great post full with tutorial and "How to" feature on the canvas. I want some points regarding the inkjet canvas rolls- in your especial style


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Micro-Mart is still in business!

I double checked because I just placed an order last week and I wanted to make sure it is still in the works.


----------



## JessicaWilliam (May 28, 2014)

David said:


> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals - UPDATED*
> 
> *How to Make Custom Waterslide Decals*
> 
> ...


Really an informative post. With custom decals, you can promote your business in an effective way. Decals is the most cost effective marketing tool and is usually used by the businesses having limited budgets. Not only it spreads your message to a wider audience but also reduces the burden of advertisement on your pocket.


----------

